
At stackshare Gsuite is used by 17.200 companies vs. MS Office 173 - lowdose
https://stackshare.io/stackups/g-suite-vs-microsoft-office-365
======
smt88
All this tells us is that Stackshare isn't good at detecting usage of either
platform.

